# Suche jemanden der mich wirbt



## Basher23 (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

*Ich suche jemanden der mich wirbt*

Wichtig bei dem ganzen sind mir folgende Punkte:

- Zeitpunkt (Mittwoch 28.01 ab ca 8 uhr früh !)
- Ich will den char bis 85/90 so schnell wie möglich raufprügeln (quests/dungeons ziemlich egal)
- Ihr solltet an den obig angegebenen Tagen von Morgens bis Nachmittags/Abends Zeit haben (i.d.R sollt bis 90 in einigen Stunden schaffbar sein.)

- Server: Aegwynn/Blackmoore
- Fraktion: Allianz !
- Was ich mir von euch erwarte ist lediglich folgendes: Kein Anfänger, sprich dungeons/gebiete sollten bekannt sein , um möglichst schnell raufzukommen, Taschen (4x 22er) , Gold für Reiten ect.

Was ihr zockt ist natürlich euch überlassen (tank/heal von Vorteil zwecks dungeons)

Solttet ihr die Kriterien erfüllen, bitte kurz hier BTAG hinterlassen, ich adde euch dann heute abend um genaueres abzuklären (first come, first serve)
Bitte nur wenn ihr wirklich gewillt seit , dass ganze asap durchzuziehn (auf 1 char in 1 woche hab ich keine Lust)


----------



## VodiCat (15. Juni 2015)

Hmmm


----------



## Wenzelo (29. Juni 2015)

Moinsn, noch interesse?


----------

